
Levels.fyi Salary Stream – Verified salary submissions emailed to you weekly - Zaheer
https://www.levels.fyi/verified/
======
axaxs
Having it verified only solves half the issue(people lying). The bigger half
is that people use this as a tool for 'bragging'. Joe Schmo making 90k in OKC
isn't going to submit. Nor is the lady who feels severely underpaid even
working for FAANG.

~~~
davego
We cant let perfect be the enemy of better. Especially when dealing with a
complex topic

